# Betta Fasting



## bettabeth (Feb 26, 2011)

I read somewhere that because bettas get constipated really easily, it's better for them if you fast them for a day and then give them half of a thawed out but once frozen pea the next day? Is there any truth to this? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

bettabeth said:


> I read somewhere that because bettas get constipated really easily, it's better for them if you fast them for a day and then give them half of a thawed out but once frozen pea the next day? Is there any truth to this? Has anyone tried it?


I heard of giving boiled and peeled peas to bettas that are bloated. It is suppose to act as a laxative and move their bowels faster. 
But in my opinion, solving one problem with another is not a great idea. I know when I have diarrhea I don't feel better :-D
I rather just fast them. America is always looking for that quick fix to problems


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A much healthier alternative would be daphnia, either frozen or freeze dried.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I still don't know as much about bettas as most of the people on this forum. However I have been doing a TON of research these last couple weeks and have read somewhere that fasting is a good idea, but one should use caution with feeding their fish green peas. Bettas are carnivores and their body is not designed to digest vegetable matter. That is why it gives them the "runs". I have read it can actually damage their digestive system and should be avoided if possible.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

I used to feed shelled green peas to my blood parrots. The peas were recommended for any swim bladder problem. Don't think it would be advisable with bettas..


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

I've read similar things about peas. While a ton advise it,here, there are many articles that say they can be harmful. It might make a difference how often I suppose, but..I just avoid it altogether. 

Don't overfeed to begin with and it won't be an issue. Should something happen and they do eat too much just fast them for a day or two.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

When it comes to pets my opinion is "If in doubt, don't". So if you aren't sure about the pea I would just avoid it like Cravenne said.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

One of my baby betta girls was having swim bladder problems from over eating...

She was actually was hanging in the water tail up, almost vertical! After two day of her not eating and no change, I gave her an epsom salt bath for 20 minutes, to help relieve any possible constipation issue.

The epsom salt solution was mixed as follows: one tablespoon epsom salt to 1 gallon of conditioned water.

I poured a little of the solution into a bowl and floated her in it (in the tank) for the twenty minutes. Her tankmates could see her in there, and all gathered around the bowl to keep her company - sooo cute!

After twenty minutes, I returned her to the tank. The next morning, she all 'betta'!

My understanding is the 'SBD look-alike' in baby bettas is fairly common, because they are so tiny and their too-full tummies press on their swim bladders. Once they grow, they are less prone to it.... notice I said "less prone"...


----------

